# How to clean a small betta fish tank?



## balloon

Okay well I just set the 1 gallon fish tank yesterday, it comes with a small filter. Anyway when it comes to tank cleaning time, I was wondering how do I clean it? I can not siphon the gravel since it's too small. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## kuklachica

For that small of a tank you will need to do 100% water changes. That means taking the fish out, putting him in a covered container, and taking everything out of the tank and rinsing it all with hot water. This means the tank itself, gravel, decorations, filter, everything. Do not use soap - this is toxic to fish. Then put everything back in, put your water with conditioner back in, and add your guy back. Try to make the water as close in temp. to the older water as possible.


----------



## Oldfishlady

IMO-with a 1g filtered tank, no live plants and one Betta-needs 2-3 weekly 50% water changes to maintain water quality provided that the fish is not overfed and uneaten food is removed after feeding.

In the small tank you can leave the fish in it and use a small plastic cup and dip half the water out once a week and then for the second weekly water change use a stick or something and stir the bottom/substrate and get the debris up in the water column and dip half the water out, the water should clear in an hour or two after the filter has been turned back on.

Unplug the heater and filter with all water changes

Make sure the new water is within a couple of degrees from new and old water to prevent temp related problems and use a dechlorinator with any new water added if on city water supply.

Filter media need a swish/rinse in old tank water with a water change 1-2 times a month and when the water flow slows to get the big pieces of gunk off, you want the filter media to look dirty.


----------



## dramaqueen

I dumped my gravel in a collander and rinsed it but it was too messy and I went back to glass rocks.


----------



## lastbook87

Another option behind cleaning the water is to use something like a turkey baster to suck up some of the "dirtier" water in the gravel, or make your own little gravel vac out of a piece of airline tubing. I do that with my filtered 2 gallons, sucking on the end of the tube to start the vacuum (while making sure not to swallow any, lol), and that really does help with the debris. It's also so much easier to start than an actual gravel vac for those untalented people like myself. Plus it doesn't really matter what size the gravel is, either, because you can just get thinner tubing.


----------



## vilmarisv

You can definitely siphon the water. 
I have a 1 galon for one of my females and I do 50-60% water changes using the siphon. 
The trick is to fill the tube with water from the tap, then cover both ends with your fingers until you dip the wide end in the tank.


----------



## balloon

I think my siphon is a little too big for the tank. I don't know which method I should follow.


----------



## BettaKrazyGirl

Hi! I have a 1 gallon tank as well and this is how I clean mine!! 
I dump some of the old water into a cup and catch my betta and put her into the cup, the I dump all the old water in to a strainer catch all the rocks and decorations, After that I wash the rocks and decor with hot water (NO soap) then I wipe the inside of my tank with a warm wet cloth (again no soap) I put all the rocka and decor back into my tank and fill it up with fresh clean water (no tap water) I use bottled water but, you can use conditioned water if you want. I hope this helps!!


----------



## bettaqb9

when you clean your betta's tank don't grab the fish with a net or hands because there tails can get badly damaged so just get a cup and scoop your fishy friend out!


----------



## Rana

Hey guys, this thread is from 2010. It'd be better to start a new post if you have something to say, or find a newer thread, rather than dig up such an old one. :3


----------

